# 3rd Warranty Visit



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well we collect Mo from Swifts tomorrow having completed her 3rd warranty visit in as many years. She has been in their care for over 8 weeks ! so lets hope all is well with her.

Will let you know :roll: 

DJM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh ye of little faith!

Alan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Not at all Alan

I know all will be well :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well it is an Autocruise after all. Just be thankful it was not a Swift.

that should start someone off,

cabby


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Well collected her today, and after handing them a full breakdown of all the problems ( 48 to be precise ) and them having her for almost 9 weeks there are still some jobs that have not been done and others that are below standard, even thoug I was informed she was completed.

Email is about to be fired from the aft guns in the direction of Hull !!! 

DJM :roll:


----------

